

How To Pull an All-Nighter - abyx
http://codedump.wordpress.com/2008/08/15/how-to-pull-an-all-nighter/

======
keefe
My typical solution for how to pull an all nighter is don't, unless there is
some horrible deadline. Life's a marathon, not a sprint and those extra 8
hours of increasingly less productive time (~6 hours @ full capacity) will
cost far more than this in lost productivity working off that sleep debt. The
author also talks about the 6 hours he spent prepping it and that 90 minute
talk and a couple hours playing cards... everybody could just put in 2 extra
hours a day for a week and nobody hoses their days? I think all nighters feel
more productive than they are.

------
ComputerGuru
I don't get it... so many articles explaining how to do something so simple -
so long as you're not doing something you absolutely despise or is terribly
boring, it's just a matter of making a conscious decision to remain awake
despite the time....

Many times I find my alarm clock ringing its wake-up call while I'm still
hunched over my PC churning out the code, because I'm in love with what I'm
doing and couldn't let it go just so I can sleep.

~~~
abyx
I don't whether you've read the post or not, but it's talking about preparing
for a team's all nighter.

~~~
ComputerGuru
I hadn't but I did later - my point still stands.

I've pulled group all-nighters before, and - again - you needn't do anything
different than during the day. A pizza around 2am is good for the stomach and
great for the morals :)

